# Hairloss AFTER CYCLE AND PCT...(help plz)



## HayBrah (Aug 25, 2010)

Im experiencing alot of hairloss (100-200 strands of hair a day). This recently started happening after my last cycle which ended about 2 months ago, with a PCT that ended about a month ago. Im really starting to get worried, Im 22 and really dont wanna go bald. My question is, is it common to have shedding post PCT? Will it stop? Or will I need to run propecia for a while to stop this from getting worse?


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

theres propecia and a few other drugs you can take. my advice is to take propecia 1mg day plus rogain with it to halt the progress of hair loss plus saw palmetto with this combo. 5mg is for prostate and to strong for this purpose. it blocks dht i think to the hair follicle. but give these a try. all 3 of them daily. but if your genetically prone to going bald in your family tree its going to happen no matter wat u do. good luck. oh, you can get a hair transplant or hairclub for men will give you a nice piece for minimal cost. try everything todays stuff thats out you can naturally looking hair on a tight budget.


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> theres propecia and a few other drugs you can take. my advice is to take propecia 1mg day plus rogain with it to halt the progress of hair loss plus saw palmetto with this combo. 5mg is for prostate and to strong for this purpose. it blocks dht i think to the hair follicle. but give these a try. all 3 of them daily. but if your genetically prone to going bald in your family tree its going to happen no matter wat u do. good luck. oh, you can get a hair transplant or hairclub for men will give you a nice piece for minimal cost. try everything todays stuff thats out you can naturally looking hair on a tight budget.



Thanks for the reply man. I dont think Im prone to hairloss since both sides of my family have thick heads of hair. How long should I keep taking propecia + Rogaine for? I also set up a appt with a doc to check my blood work, but Im really anxious so I think I may just go out and get some propecia + rogaine now.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

HayBrah said:


> Thanks for the reply man. I dont think Im prone to hairloss since both sides of my family have thick heads of hair. How long should I keep taking propecia + Rogaine for? I also set up a appt with a doc to check my blood work, but Im really anxious so I think I may just go out and get some propecia + rogaine now.


 
 give it a try who nos it might work for you but once you stop using it the effects stop and you return to the way you were. its 3 months i heard it takes to see noticable improvement brother. i wish you all the best in your goals. theres a very, very new drug in first stage clinical trials for total hair loss it sounds promising for the initial trials, only 100 people but 95 of them got complete hair improvement. but its 5-7 yrs away from the american market. its just got letters now as its identifier. but if my wife keeps me informed on it ill keep you posted as it might already be available in europe. but theres no name so i dont know wat you would look for. like prozac hit the european market 10 yrs before usa got even wind of it.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2010)

I noticed more hairloss when ending a cycle as well. I think my new solution is going to be to just never come off 

I know how you feel. it used to drive me crazy at the thought of losing my hair. MPB runs in my family. One day I just said fuck it. I will look good with or without hair.


----------



## MDR (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm bald and I love it.  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> give it a try who nos it might work for you but once you stop using it the effects stop and you return to the way you were. its 3 months i heard it takes to see noticable improvement brother. i wish you all the best in your goals. theres a very, very new drug in first stage clinical trials for total hair loss it sounds promising for the initial trials, only 100 people but 95 of them got complete hair improvement. but its 5-7 yrs away from the american market. its just got letters now as its identifier. but if my wife keeps me informed on it ill keep you posted as it might already be available in europe. but theres no name so i dont know wat you would look for. like prozac hit the european market 10 yrs before usa got even wind of it.



Thanks for the help man. I dont think Im at the stage where I need to worry about total balding, but none the less Id apperciate it greatly if you could keep me updated on that new hair regrowth drug. I was reading about telogen effluvium balding that some experience after coming off a cycle and that its only temporary shedding. None the less its a scary experience at a young age seeing your hair fall out in the large abundance that Im currently experiencing.



ROID said:


> I noticed more hairloss when ending a cycle as well. I think my new solution is going to be to just never come off
> 
> I know how you feel. it used to drive me crazy at the thought of losing my hair. MPB runs in my family. One day I just said fuck it. I will look good with or without hair.



Lol I wish it was that easy man. I think Im never running a cycle ever again, this last cycle has scarred me for life. Thats a good outlook to have but I like my hair. =(

I also started to experience alittle bit of nipple sensitivity, I already had pre existing gyno and I feel like Im experiencing gyno rebound as well. Regardless of that fact Im hopefully getting surgery soon and hopefully that will end one problem.



MDR said:


> I'm bald and I love it.  One less thing to worry about.



Lol I wish I had the same mentality, but I really like my hair.

Did anyone experience any telogen effluvium balding after cycle, if so how long did it last? And is it worth getting rogaine and propecia if its temporary?

Any help is much apperciated.


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 25, 2010)

Pity bump lol.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2010)

your outlook will change as you get a little older. I'm not old by any means but my thought process has changed a lot from early 20s to late 20s. Why more comfortable with myself.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 25, 2010)

Also take Nizoral shampoo they have it at walmart next to the anti-dandruff shampoos its only 1% dose where prescription nizoral shampoo is 2% but whats a percent I just used more shampoo on 2wice as much haha. If i was you I would try all the aboved mentioned I feel the same about my hair.


----------



## Testonut (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you mind telling what cycle & pct you did ?


----------



## pyes (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a crazy widows peak, I wish all my hair fell out as I already shave bald for the past 8 years. It would make life a lot easier if I had no hair lol


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 26, 2010)

Testonut said:


> Do you mind telling what cycle & pct you did ?



Sure man.

I did an 8 week cycle, I ran prop EOD 100 mgs for week 1-8, on weeks 6-8 I ran tren ace 75 mgs for the first week, then I believe for the last 2 or 3 injections I did 100 mgs. My PCT was my phailure, I did clomid and nolva for the first 2 weeks then did nolva for the last 2 weeks..PCT ended 5 weeks ago IIRC. Just noticed this hairloss in the last 2 or so weeks.



pyes said:


> I have a crazy widows peak, I wish all my hair fell out as I already shave bald for the past 8 years. It would make life a lot easier if I had no hair lol



Lol if I was able to pull it off man Id have no problem shaving my hair. 

Im just curious to see if anyone else experienced shedding like this before after a PCT and how long did the shedding last. The front of my hair line is fine and not receding, the shedding is mostly coming from all over my head so I know its not MPB.


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 26, 2010)

ROID said:


> your outlook will change as you get a little older. I'm not old by any means but my thought process has changed a lot from early 20s to late 20s. Why more comfortable with myself.



Thats good to hear man, but one of the reasons I dont wanna lose hair is because I dont think I could pull off the shaved head look. But more power to you if you can bro.



bigrene said:


> Also take Nizoral shampoo they have it at walmart next to the anti-dandruff shampoos its only 1% dose where prescription nizoral shampoo is 2% but whats a percent I just used more shampoo on 2wice as much haha. If i was you I would try all the aboved mentioned I feel the same about my hair.



Lol thanks for the reply man, I checked out Nizoral today, I didnt purchase it because it said its an anti dandruff shampoo. 

Hopefully the doctor can recommend me something after seeing my blood work.


----------



## HayBrah (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got my Nizoral...so excited. 

Gonna do this with Head and Shoulders, if this doesnt halt the hair shedding, gonna get some rogaine as well. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## HayBrah (Sep 6, 2010)

Its been almost 2 weeks on Nizoral and maybe a few days taking biotin. Hair loss is still going but not as strong as before, still alot though. I got some blood work done waiting on that to see the next step.

Just got a quick question for any experienced users, does hair lost after cycle from Telogen Effluvium come back or is it a permanent loss? The type of shedding Im experiencing isnt a hairline receeding MPB type of hairloss, its more like there are parts of my scalp that you could see skin more prevalent than others.

Anyone please hit me back with a quick reply, much apperciated.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to say I must be really weird. I swear that my hair GROWS really fast when I'm on cycle, My hair is almost at my waist and Grow'n. It seems to really like tren......seriously. Go figure . Sorry I have no solutions to offer..

Peace and Love


----------



## HayBrah (Sep 6, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I have to say I must be really weird. I swear that my hair GROWS really fast when I'm on cycle, My hair is almost at my waist and Grow'n. It seems to really like tren......seriously. Go figure . Sorry I have no solutions to offer..
> 
> Peace and Love



Well I experienced that as well man. I was growing hair on my arms and back rapidly and had no shedding whatsoever on my scalp while on cycle, or even on PCT.


----------



## HayBrah (Sep 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LoL at the idiots that think rogaine is going to help their receding hairlines. You cant do anything about the hairline, only the crown.
> 
> And rudeboy ive seen your pics, your forehead is huge. No homo. Thats a receding hairline. It doesnt matter how long you grow your hair, you cant hide a receding hairline.
> 
> War and Hate.



I was so happy to see a reply...until I realized it had nothing to do with my situation. =/ lolz


----------



## HayBrah (Oct 11, 2010)

Going into my 3rd month of hair shedding, still using Nizoral. I have to say the shedding is slowing down quite a bit, hopefully it will stop soon.

Just a quick question, if my hairline isnt receding it cant be male pattern baldness right? Im losing hair from mostly the back of my head (generally where everyones bald spot is) and alittle on the top near the crown. But the hairloss from the bald spot isnt in a circular motion that would suggest MPB, its more like a straight line that is very distinct when I move my hair or spike it. Anyone have any experience in tren post cycle hair shedding like this? I still think its telogen effluvium because shedding is coming from the top of the head (hairline is still in tact and has not been effected as far as I see) not so much if any on the sides, some hair loss near the bald spot in the back of the head but like I said its more of a distinct line that extends from the bald spot rather than a circular motion.

I dont think Im predisposted to MPB, everyone on my dads side (including dad has full head of hair) on my moms side some of her brothers have balding but it mostly started in their 40s+. Any help/input is really apperciated.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 12, 2010)

HayBrah said:


> Well I experienced that as well man. I was growing hair on my arms and back rapidly and had no shedding whatsoever on my scalp while on cycle, or even on PCT.


 

does the hair on your arms and back go away after cycle?


----------



## HayBrah (Oct 12, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> does the hair on your arms and back go away after cycle?



Nah not really. Thats not a big deal, I could just shave that off and for me the hair growth on my arms arent that noticable, I still wear a beater and people dont really see it. On my back you can vaguely see it from a few feet away if I take my shirt off.


----------

